

Homeland Security spending marked by waste, lack of oversight - anigbrowl
http://centerforinvestigativereporting.org/articles/homelandsecuritymarkedbywastelackofoversight

======
giardini
If this is so, can you imagine the amount of money wasted by the NSA? We can't
see the NSA's budget, we can't audit the NSA, and we have no measure of
effectiveness to guide judgement.

